# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Cliniques de l'IPAL (Site Valdor)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Cliniques de l'IPAL (Site Valdor)
rue Basse-Wez 301
Liège

Bezoek de website van Cliniques de l'IPAL


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Cliniques de l'IPAL.*

----------

